# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 12/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tưng bừng khuyến mãi trong một ngày đầu tuần của tháng 12 bắt đầu với khuyến mãi khai trương đường bay mới Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 12.000vnd của Vietjet Air, Sài Gòn - Hongkong chỉ 120$ của United Airlines với thời hạn lưu trú đến 45 ngày. Và các ưu đãi hấp dẫn khác đến Thượng Hải, Singapore, Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur. Chia sẻ để các bạn của mình cùng biết nhé! Một cập nhật không thể bỏ lỡ.  :Wink: 


*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 17/12, 19/12 --> 23/12: 1.034.000 VND  *  18/12: 1.914.000 VND_Lượt về_: 17/12: 1.749.000 VND  *  18/12: 1.364.000 VND  *  19/12 --> 23/12: 1.034.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 17/12: hết vé  *  18/12 --> 22/12: 924.000 VND  *  23/12: 1.364.000 VND_Lượt về_: 17/12: hết vé  *  18/12 --> 23/12: 924.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 17/12: hết vé  *  18/12 --> 23/12: 924.000 VND_Lượt về_: 17/12: hết vé  *  18/12 --> 23/12: 913.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 17/12: 2.464.000 VND  *  18/12 --> 23/12: 1.584.000 VND_Lượt về_: 17/12 --> 23/12: 1.584.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 17/12: 2.684.000 VND  *  18/12, 20/12, 21/12: 2.981.000 VND  *  19/12, 22/12, 23/12: 2.464.000 VND_Lượt về_: 17/12 --> 23/12: 2.464.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 17/12: hết vé  *  18/12, 19/12, 21/12, 23/12: 1.034.000 VND  *  22/12: 1.364.000 VND  *  20/12: 1.749.000 VND_Lượt về_: 17/12: hết vé  *  18/12 --> 20/12: 1.034.000 VND  *  21/12: 2.134.000 VND  *  22/12: 1.914.000 VND  *  23/12: 1.749.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 17/12: 1.560.000 VND  *  18/12, 23/12: 1.150.000 VND  *  19/12 --> 22/12: 1.000.000 VND_Lượt về_: 17/12: 1.840.000 VND  *  18/12: 1.280.000  * 19/12 --> 22/12: 1.150.000 VND  *  23/12: 1.000.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 17/12: 1,560,000 VND  *  18/12 --> 21/12: 1,260,000 VND  *  22/12, 23/12: 1,140,000 VND_Lượt về_: 17/12: 1,260,000 VND  *  18/12 --> 22/12: 1,020,000 VND  *  23/12: 1,140,000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 145$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 49$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 160$

* Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 113$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 26/11 - 02/12/2012Thời gian bay: 03/12/2012 - 31/03/2013Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 17/12 - 23/12/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## vttravel

Vé đắt vậy mà đòi giá rẻ gì không biết !!

----------


## songsongvn

hiihihi ko có tiền lên mình chỉ đi tàu thôi hihh

----------

